# Wheel spacers on 04 VW R32 size help



## VDubindaVR6haus (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm looking into buying wheel spacers. Anyone on koni coilovers, what's your set up? I'm looking at ECS Tuning or I know they have H&R also. I would appreciate any pictures showing what 15mm and 20 mm looks like. How do I know what size to go with?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Wheel spacers on 04 VW R32 size help (VDubindaVR6haus)*

most people go with 8mm front and 15mm rear.
Are you on stock wheels?


----------



## VDubindaVR6haus (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Wheel spacers on 04 VW R32 size help (JDriver1.8t)*

Thanks, that helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I should have gotten the spacers with the coilovers and put them on at the same time. Yes I have stock wheels. Whats with the lug bolts and hubcentrics? Do I need anything in addition to the spacers like lug bolts?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Wheel spacers on 04 VW R32 size help (VDubindaVR6haus)*

Yes, for anything larger than 3mm, you need longer lug bolts.
Most companies offer the spacers and bolts as a package.
Factory length is 28mm, and you just add the spacer width to that if ordering seperately.
Some spacers have a flat face on the outside. If you use these, there is no hub for your wheel to rest on. In the sizes you are looking at, they offer spacers with a 'new' hub for the wheels to sit on.


----------



## VDubindaVR6haus (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Wheel spacers on 04 VW R32 size help (JDriver1.8t)*

Thank you for the info. Greatly appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk4mike2.0 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Wheel spacers on 04 VW R32 size help (VDubindaVR6haus)*

yo man im running fk coilovers on my mk4 , if i run stock wheels and tires what size should i get for my wheel spacers im new to the scene if u got time let me know what size u prefer thanks


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Wheel spacers on 04 VW R32 size help (mk4mike2.0)*

Stock wheels, then go with 8mm front and 15mm rear.


----------



## codygloyne (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Wheel spacers on 04 VW R32 size help (JDriver1.8t)*

what does the 8 mm and 15 mm look like? can some some post a pic?


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Wheel spacers on 04 VW R32 size help (codygloyne)*

When I run with Aristos I typically rum 10mm in the front and 20mms in the back. As someone already mentioned, make sure that you use hubcentric spacers (ones with flange) and with the correct diameter. Most spacers below 10mm don't typically have that extra flange which may cause vibrations. I do know that http://www.ecstuning.com sell 8mm spacers that are hubcentric, made by H&R I believe. Good luck, LMK if you have any questions.


----------

